
How to make a good-looking README for a GitHub repo? - yegor256a
https://www.yegor256.com/2019/04/23/elegant-readme.html
======
jitl
The advice about badges reads like parody to me. I only really care if the
project has CI. The Zoid repo has way too many!

I focus on making sure the mobile view of the github page has a compelling
summary of the state of the project “above the fold”:

\- purpose and goal

\- programming language

\- software type: library, framework, language, CLI, server, etc

\- maturity: age, production-readiness, prominent users, corporate backing

Logo is a nice-to-have.

~~~
WorldMaker
I agree that I don't understand the author's take on badges, particularly
because they even admit:

> They don’t really deliver any valuable information.

I've yet to ever see a badge on a GitHub repository that offered useful
information I couldn't find in a more convenient place. The Zoid repo is
particularly a case where it just feels like the love of badges in README's is
some leftover from the 1990s web design world where every web developer seemed
to love all their "Works in IE", "Best in Netscape Navigator", "Made in
Dreamweaver", "HTML 3 Compliant", "Grandmother Approved", etc pieces of flair.

I don't even really care if the project has CI as a badge in the README,
because GitHub already surfaces that knowledge in places where it is much more
useful (Pull Requests and Commit Lists).

------
wutwut5521
Wow, the first readme linked is horribly ugly and provides no context above
the fold. It looks like the zodiac killer’s rear bumper.

[https://github.com/zold-io/zold](https://github.com/zold-io/zold)

------
earenndil
> Changelog [...] is something from Pre-GitHub time. I would recommend you
> rely on the "releases" tab

> GitHub has a special tab in each repository, which is called “contributors.”
> There is absolutely no reason to reproduce the list in the README file.

Why would you tie yourself to github like that?

------
uira
We super need these kind of content, in Portuguese

